# Just started our journey across the country and get our Motorhome really stuck. Vid



## Project.offroad (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey guys, week one we get our Fleetwood excursion really stuck, and have to winch it out! Check it out, and follow our journey!


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jan 21, 2020)

That looks like a fun family trip !  Your jeep isn't able to be towed with out a dolly ? We have a jeep and we are about to have it set up to be towed with all four wheels on the ground as the JP Wrangler has this capability.  Your diesel pusher is very sweet !


----------

